# Авиация > До 1945 >  Статья в АиК по Ил-2

## FLOGGER

В АиК №3 есть статья "Уход "летающего танка"". В начале статьи приведены в цифрах некоторые статистические данные. Вот они-то и вызвали у меня недопонимание. 
 В статье говорится, что к 10.05.45 в составе ВА фронтов было всего ок. 3630 ИЛ-2 и ИЛ-10 (цифры буду округлять для простоты прикидок). Далее пишут, что за годы войны в ША ВВС КА поступило ок. 33000 ИЛ-2 и ИЛ-10. Тогда получается, что потеряно было в боях, авариях, катастрофах 33000-3630=29370 (грубо)? Но далее пишут, что всего потеряно ИЛ-2 было 22500. Тогда вопрос: а где еще (29370-22500)=6870?
Далее тоже возник вопрос вот по какому поводу: средняя живучесть ИЛ-2 была, как пишут, 53,5 самолето-вылета. Но, помнится, я где-то слышал, что потери штурмовиков были столь велики, особенно в начале войны, что Героя давали, едва-ли не за 15 вылетов. Или такого не было?
И еще один вопрос: пишут, что летчиков погибло 8000, а стрелков 4000 ( цифры, напомню, округлены). Но я помню рассказы ветеранов, которые рассказывали, что на одного летчика, пока его собьют, приходилось до трех стрелков погибших. Т. е., я-то все время считал, что стрелков на ИЛ-2 погибло, примерно, в 2-3 раза больше, чем летчиков. А тут получается, что наоборот.
Кто-то, кто хорошо "в теме" может пояснить эти цифры, логически объяснить их? Почему у меня такие нестыковки? Может, я чего-то не понимаю? Есть еще какие-то факторы, которые докажут правильность этих цифр?

----------


## Петрович

> И еще один вопрос: пишут, что летчиков погибло 8000, а стрелков 4000 ( цифры, напомню, округлены). Но я помню рассказы ветеранов, которые рассказывали, что на одного летчика, пока его собьют, приходилось до трех стрелков погибших. Т. е., я-то все время считал, что стрелков на ИЛ-2 погибло, примерно, в 2-3 раза больше, чем летчиков. А тут получается, что наоборот.


Летчики гибли с 1941го, а стрелки?




> В статье говорится, что к 10.05.45 в составе ВА фронтов было всего ок. 3630 ИЛ-2 и ИЛ-10 (цифры буду округлять для простоты прикидок). Далее пишут, что за годы войны в ША ВВС КА поступило ок. 33000 ИЛ-2 и ИЛ-10. Тогда получается, что потеряно было в боях, авариях, катастрофах 33000-3630=29370 (грубо)? Но далее пишут, что всего потеряно ИЛ-2 было 22500. Тогда вопрос: а где еще (29370-22500)=6870?


Конечно с натяжкой, но... ЗАПы, учебные заведения, части, находящиеся на переформировании, части внутренних округов, и, наконец, накопление техники на Востоке в предверии войны с Японией. + передача некоторого числа ВВС Польши и Югославии из наличия. + конечно я статью не читал, посему есть вопрос - штурмовики ВВС флота там учитываются в числе переданных и наличия на 10-05-45?

----------


## lindr

> Летчики гибли с 1941го, а стрелки?


Стрелки с конца 42. Я составляю реестр и Ил-2 тоже, сейчас там 2600 записей.

Серьезно превышения потерь стрелков я не видел.

Потери были большие, вот фрагмент.

Кладу также скан документа.

...
6610	М	№1	66	10	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6630	М	№1	66	30	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
6669	М	№1	66	69	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
6672	М	№1	66	72	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6676	М	№1	66	76	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
6683	М	№1	66	83	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 16.07.43
6685	М	№1	66	85	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6692	М	№1	66	92	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
6698	М	№1	66	98	13.04.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6702	М	№1	67	02	04.43	СССР		47-й ШАП сбит 04.07.44
6709	М	№1	67	09	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6710	М	№1	67	10	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
6714	М	№1	67	14	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 23.07.43
6717	М	№1	67	17	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 07.07.43
6733	М	№1	67	33	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 12.07.43
6736	М	№1	67	36	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
6737	М	№1	67	37	04.43	СССР		5-я ГвШАД
6741	М	№1	67	41	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
6746	М	№1	67	46	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6749	М	№1	67	49	04.43	СССР		документ Курск
6750	М	№1	67	50	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6754	М	№1	67	54	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП потерян 04.06.43
6761	М	№1	67	61	21.04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП, 810-й ШАП сбит 15.08.43
6763	М	№1	67	63	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП
6765	М	№1	67	65	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП
6766	М	№1	67	66	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
6773	М	№1	67	73	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6774	М	№1	67	74	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 12.07.43
6777	М	№1	67	77	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
6785	М	№1	67	85	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 19.07.43
6786	М	№1	67	86	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 23.07.43
6789	М	№1	67	89	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
6791	М	№1	67	91	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП потерян 16.07.43
6793	М	№1	67	93	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6795	М	№1	67	95	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6797	М	№1	67	97	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6799	М	№1	67	99	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 10.09.43
6801	М	№1	68	01	1943	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6807	М	№1	68	07	1943	СССР		825-й ШАП
6810	М	№1	68	10	1943	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 16.07.43
6814	М	№1	68	14	1943	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 20.07.43
...

----------


## PPV

> Летчики гибли с 1941го, а стрелки?...


Да, это верное замечание. НЯП, одноместных Ил-2 было выпущено примерно 8000 шт., на них стрелков вообще не было...

----------


## lindr

> Да, это верное замечание. НЯП, одноместных Ил-2 было выпущено примерно 8000 шт., на них стрелков вообще не было...


Были полевые модификации но конечно не так много.

----------


## FLOGGER

> есть вопрос - штурмовики ВВС флота там учитываются в числе переданных и наличия на 10-05-45?


Да, 197 Ил-2 и 12 Ил-10

----------


## FLOGGER

> ЗАПы, учебные заведения, части, находящиеся на переформировании, части внутренних округов, и, наконец, накопление техники на Востоке в предверии войны с Японией. + передача некоторого числа ВВС Польши и Югославии из наличия


Неужели там могло собраться почти 7000 машин? Может, конечно, быть и так, но просто меня удивили цифры потерь л\с., т. к. у меня были совсем другие представления о потерях. То, что стрелков погибло больше я не только от ветеранов слышал, но и читал где-то, уже не помню. Ну, и в таблице lindr'a ведь не указана судьба экипажа: кто жив, кто нет.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Кстати, вопрос: а в потерянные 22500 Ил-2 входят списанные по износу, из-за нарушения условий эксплуатации (хвосты там деревянные подгнили) и т.п.? И потери л.с. - они какие? Погибшие, выбывшие из строя по разным причинам (плен, ранение, списание по здоровью и пр.)? Только боевые или туда и небоевые входят?
Тут вот какая интересная штука. Я не раз слышал, что наибольшие потери были у штурмовиков, затем у истребителей, фронтовой БА, ну. И самые маленькие в АДД. И, как-то само-собой разумеющимся считал, что это абсолютные потери и вопрос этот не уточнял. А сейчас думаю, а может имелись ввиду *относительные* потери? Сравнительно недавно видел публикацию (не помню уже где), в которой приводились данные по погибшим. С цифрами могу наврать, но вспоминается, что самые большие *боевые* потери были у истребителей, вроде большет10 тыс. чел., а пилотов и стрелков ША погибло вроде бы ок. 5800.Меня как раз поразили столь малые потери штурмовиков. С другой стороны, встречалтцифру *боевых* потерь Ил-2 12,4 тыс. Получается чуть большет2 самолётов на одного члена экипажа. Вроде бы вполне реальная цифра...

----------


## lindr

Не нравится этот документ, вот другой.

Здесь все наглядно - при атаке ИА потери стрелков выше в два- три раза, при действиях ЗА равны. А поскольку большинство Ил-2 были сбит/ подбиты ЗА то такая статистика и есть.




> Получается чуть большет2 самолётов на одного члена экипажа. Вроде бы вполне реальная цифра...


Второй документ - потери матчатси

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Не нравится этот документ, вот другой.
> 
> Здесь все наглядно - при атаке ИА потери стрелков выше в два- три раза, при действиях ЗА равны. А поскольку большинство Ил-2 были сбит/ подбиты ЗА то такая статистика и есть.
> 
> 
> 
> Второй документ - потери матчатси


Вряд ли корректно делать выводы на основании одного документа одной дивизии за один месяц, и распространять их на всю войну. Как говорится, слишком мала выборка.

----------


## lindr

> Вряд ли корректно делать выводы на основании одного документа одной дивизии за один месяц, и распространять их на всю войну. Как говорится, слишком мала выборка.


Выбрал наугад.

В остальных примерно также

----------


## FLOGGER

> Кстати, вопрос: а в потерянные 22500 Ил-2 входят списанные по износу, из-за нарушения условий эксплуатации (хвосты там деревянные подгнили) и т.п.?


Да, Леонид, это *общие* потери. Причем, что меня поразило больше всего - это то, что боевые потери и небоевые практически одинаковы! Цифры таковы: боевые - 11448 (расписаны по годам), небоевые - 11055 (расписаны по годам). 



> И потери л.с. - они какие? Погибшие, выбывшие из строя по разным причинам (плен, ранение, списание по здоровью и пр.)? Только боевые или туда и небоевые входят?


Потери л\с (боевые)- 12054 человек. Так в статье говорится.



> пилотов и стрелков ША погибло вроде бы ок. 5800.Меня как раз поразили столь малые потери штурмовиков. С другой стороны, встречалтцифру *боевых* потерь Ил-2 12,4 тыс. Получается чуть большет2 самолётов на одного члена экипажа. Вроде бы вполне реальная цифра...


Ну, вот, второе число погибших похоже на то, о чем говорится в статье. Простите, был невнимателен: число 12400 принял за число погибших. Ошибся.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не нравится этот документ, вот другой.


Что значит "не нравится"? Кто это сказал?



> Здесь все наглядно - при атаке ИА потери стрелков выше в два- три раза, при действиях ЗА равны. А поскольку большинство Ил-2 были сбит/ подбиты ЗА то такая статистика и есть.


Вот тут мне ваша логика непонятна. Ведь даже в выложенном вами док-те указано, что стрелков погибло *больше*, чем летчиков. Хотя самолетов потеряно от ЗА - 5, а в в\бою - 2.

----------


## lindr

> Вот тут мне ваша логика непонятна. Ведь даже в выложенном вами док-те указано, что стрелков погибло больше, чем летчиков. Хотя самолетов потеряно от ЗА - 5, а в в\бою - 2.


Давайте внимательно разложим все по полочкам.

- первый вопрос: потеряно 22 тыс машин и 8000 летчиков - подтверждается документами в среднем соотношение было 2-3 к 1, я смотрел много донесений.

- второй вопрос почему погибло 8000 летчиков и 4000 стрелков, если при действиях ИА стрелок приоритетная цель?

Ответ действительно при действиях ИА соотношение 2-3 к 1, при ЗА ожидаемо равное. НО!

Возьмем статистику числа боевых вылетов на 1 потерю (см. пример документа февраля 1944)

1941 год ~ 15 вылетов на потерю 
1942 год ~ 25 вылетов на потерю 
1943 год и позже ~ 50 вылетов на потерю (как и указано в вашей статье.)

Стрелки появились в конце 1942, а одноместные машины в основном заменились двухместными к середине 1943.

Следуя логике получается что с июня 1941 по июнь 1943 погибло почти столько же ЛЕТЧИКОВ, чем с июня 1943 по май 1945 ЛЕТЧИКОВ и СТРЕЛКОВ вместе взятых, а как видно среднее превышение числа потерь стрелков над летчиками было невелико, так и получаются легко те пресловутые 8000 и 4000.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Да, Леонид, это *общие* потери. Причем, что меня поразило больше всего - это то, что боевые потери и небоевые практически одинаковы! Цифры таковы: боевые - 11448 (расписаны по годам), небоевые - 11055 (расписаны по годам).
> Потери л\с (боевые)- 12054 человек. Так в статье говорится.


В большинстве вооруженных конфликтов боевые и небоевые потери примерно равны. Что у нас, что в ВВС других стран.
Не уверен, что приведенные Вами цифры точно отражают всю убыль матчасти. Судите сами. Пост №9, второй документ (форма №7). В графе, отражающей небоевые потери не связанные с б/работой указанны только аварии и катастрофы, списанных по другим причинам – нет. Интересный момент, из 49 с-тов, указанных потерянными, 18 (больше трети!) отправлены в ремонт. Какова их дальнейшая судьба? Все ли они были восстановлены? И вообще, какие цифры в конце-концов вошли в итоговые потери за всю войну – 49 или 31?
Пост №11, первый (форма №9) и второй (ведомость №3) документ – небоевые потери так же включают только аварии и катастрофы, списанных по другим причинам – нет. 
Так что, из чего сложились числа 11448 и 11055 – вопрос.
Я привел количество б/потерь в 12400, она почти на 1000 самолетов больше приведенной Вами. Какая из них точнее, откуда разница – тоже вопрос. 
Вообще, на мой взгляд, итоговые показатели результатов б/действий, в т.ч. потерь, можно воспринимать только как *приблизительные*, хоть там и приводятся данные с точностью до вылета, самолета, летчика. Проиллюстрирую на примере хорошо известной мне темы – Корейской войны. В документах, составленных по оперативным сводкам 64 ИАК, говорится, что потеряно было 335 самолетов и 120 летчиков. В документах непосредственно 64 Корпуса (итоговом докладе и историческом формуляре) указаны потери 319 с-тов и 110 летчиков. Я, было, полагал, что в первом случае имеются ввиду общие потери, а во втором – только боевые. Попытался подсчитать по документам частей и соединений, получилось 307 самолетов и 103 пилота. А ведь я перекрестную сверку делал по журналам учета потерь, приказам на списание матчасти, отчетам ИАС, итоговым отчетам полков и дивизий и т.д и т.п., однако ж – не сошлось ни с генштабовскими данными, ни с данными штаба 64 ИАК. А ведь масштаб боев в Корее не сопоставимо меньше, чем во время Великой Отечественной! И если даже тут такая «погрешность» имеется, когда потери едва за три сотни перевалили, то что можно говорить о ВОВ, на которой потери исчислялись десятками тысяч…

----------


## FLOGGER

Леонид, прежде всего я хочу сказать, что то, что потери боевые и небоевые примерно равны мне было неизвестно, я никогда особо такими фактами не интересовался. Обращаясь еще раз к статье, могу лишь уточнить, если это вызывает у вас вопросы. Там написано: "Еще 11055 штурмовиков Ил-2 всех типов были списаны по причине аварий, катастроф и износа мат. части (в 1941 - 523, в 1942 - 784, в 1943 - 3200, в 1944 - 4748, на 01.06.45 - 1800). Так в статье. Причем, что интересно: в 44-м небоевые потери превысили боевые более, чем на *тысячу* самолетов!
В общем, как я и писал, некоторые цифры в этой статье меня сильно удивили. Особенно цифры потерь л\с - я всегда считал, что потери среди стрелков были выше, чем летчиков. Но объяснение lindr'a с точки зрения логики вполне приемлемо. Значит, я ошибался. Бывает.
Ну и, конечно, разница в почти 7000 самолетов тоже трудно мне лично понять

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Обращаясь еще раз к статье, могу лишь уточнить … Там написано: "Еще 11055 штурмовиков Ил-2 всех типов были списаны по причине аварий, катастроф и износа мат. части (в 1941 - 523, в 1942 - 784, в 1943 - 3200, в 1944 - 4748, на 01.06.45 - 1800). Так в статье. Причем, что интересно: в 44-м небоевые потери превысили боевые более, чем на *тысячу* самолетов!
> … некоторые цифры в этой статье меня сильно удивили. Особенно цифры потерь л\с …
> разницу в почти 7000 самолетов мне лично тоже трудно понять


Из этой стать можно сделать только один однозначный вывод – дЕбет с крЕдитом у автора не сошлись. То ли приведенные им данные не полны, то ли цифры неверные, то ли автор их неправильно интерпретировал. Почему? Для ответа на этот вопрос необходимо знать источники, на основании которых эта статья писалась. А поскольку мы их не знаем, то, думаю, дальнейшее обсуждение бессмысленно.
По поводу 44-го года. Все логично. Относительные небоевые потери сохранялись примерно на одном уровне, относительные боевые – снижались. По сравнению с 41-м годом – более чем в три раза. Поэтому в 44-м абсолютные значения небоевых потерь и превысили небоевые.

----------


## FLOGGER

> думаю, дальнейшее обсуждение бессмысленно.


 В общем-то, с этим выводом я готов согласиться.



> По поводу 44-го года. Все логично. Относительные небоевые потери сохранялись примерно на одном уровне, относительные боевые – снижались. По сравнению с 41-м годом – более чем в три раза. Поэтому в 44-м абсолютные значения небоевых потерь и превысили небоевые.


Вот тут, если вы не против, я хотел бы уточнить понятия. Под "относительными" вы имеете в виду отношение кол-ва инцидентов к числу вылетов? Но тогда и небоевые потери следует относить к числу вылетов. Ведь, если с самолетом случилась авария, катастрофа, то, значит, он вылетал? Полет-то был? Т. е., на мой взгляд, эти цифры имеют одинаковый вес, одинаковую объективность. Допустим, они совершили в 44-м 100 000 вылетов. При этом боевые потери были 3727, а небоевые - 4748. Это как понять? Я не могу этого объяснить и понять.

----------


## lindr

> Из этой стать можно сделать только один однозначный вывод – дЕбет с крЕдитом у автора не сошлись. То ли приведенные им данные не полны, то ли цифры неверные
> 
> Обращаясь еще раз к статье, могу лишь уточнить … Там написано: "Еще 11055 штурмовиков Ил-2 всех типов были списаны по причине аварий, катастроф и износа мат. части (в 1941 - 523, в 1942 - 784, в 1943 - 3200, в 1944 - 4748


Вот данные по потерям за ВВС КА 1944 год, (без ВВС ВМФ и ВВС фронтов)

Ил-2:

одноместные

Всего - 483
Не вернулось с боевого задания - 0
Сбиты в воздушном бою - 0
Сбито ЗА  - 3
Уничтожено на аэродроме - 0
Аварии - 45
Износ - 435

двухместные

Всего - 6978
Не вернулось с боевого задания - 2999
Сбиты в воздушном бою - 107
Сбито ЗА  - 580
Уничтожено на аэродроме - 38
Аварии - 1095
Износ - 2159

Спарки

УИл-2

Всего - 282
Не вернулось с боевого задания - 5
Сбиты в воздушном бою - 1
Сбито ЗА  - 1
Уничтожено на аэродроме - 2
Аварии - 46
Износ - 227

УИл-2М38Ф

Всего - 22
Не вернулось с боевого задания - 0
Сбиты в воздушном бою - 0
Сбито ЗА  - 0
Уничтожено на аэродроме - 0
Аварии - 1
Износ - 21

списано всего / боевых/ боевых в действ. армии

Всего - 7772/7468/5788
Не вернулось с боевого задания - 3004/2999/2999
Сбиты в воздушном бою - 108/107/107
Сбито ЗА  - 584/583/578
Уничтожено на аэродроме - 40/38/38
Аварии - 1188/1141/733
Износ - 2842/2594/1333

----------


## FLOGGER

lindr, спасибо за таблицу. Если нетрудно поясните, пож.: сбитые входят или нет в число "не вернувшихся"? И что это вообще за понятие? Не вернулись 3000, а сбито только 700. А остальные 2300 куда делись? О чем это может говорить? И как вы понимаете термин "износ"? Может, это те, которые "восстановлению не подлежат" после подбития? Или какие?

----------


## lindr

> Не вернулись 3000, а сбито только 700. А остальные 2300 куда делись?


Это архивные данные по горячим следам. Вы не совсем поняли при том, что 700 не входят в 2999, это отдельные статьи учета.

Если почитать то в краткосрочной перспективе (несколько дней ) НБЗ иногда возвращаются, иные машины по 2 раза перед гибелью. Но годовые - это уже все.

Износ это конкретно износ, комиссия в определенный момент принимает решение о невозможности продолжения эксплуатации. 

Списание по износу означает, что машина не была сбита, не потерпела аварию, не была уничтожена на земле противником, не пропала без вести.

Вот журнал происшествий одной из ШАД на большой период, почитайте и поймете содержание терминов.

http://файлообменник.рф/35u7nd8dae2z.html

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Вот тут, если вы не против, я хотел бы уточнить понятия. Под "относительными" вы имеете в виду отношение кол-ва инцидентов к числу вылетов?


Совершенно верно, именно это я и имел ввиду. А так же обратные величины – количество самолето-вылетов на потерю, боевую или небоевую.




> Но тогда и небоевые потери следует относить к числу вылетов. Ведь, если с самолетом случилась авария, катастрофа, то, значит, он вылетал? Полет-то был? Т. е., на мой взгляд, эти цифры имеют одинаковый вес, одинаковую объективность. Допустим, они совершили в 44-м 100 000 вылетов. При этом боевые потери были 3727, а небоевые - 4748. Это как понять? Я не могу этого объяснить и понять.


Смотрите: 
Примем количество вылетов на боевую потерю в 1-й год – 15, во 2-й год – 25, в третий год – 50. При этом количество вылетов на небоевую потерю – 40 в течение 3-х лет. Годовое количество вылетов примем 50, 100 и 200 тыс. Что получается:
1-й год: боевых потерь – 3333, небоевых – 1250. Боевых больше.
2-й год: боевых потерь – 4000, небоевых – 2500. Боевых больше.
3-й год: боевых потерь – 4000, небоевых – 5000. Боевых уже меньше.

----------


## lindr

> 1-й год: боевых потерь – 3333, небоевых – 1250. Боевых больше.
> 2-й год: боевых потерь – 4000, небоевых – 2500. Боевых больше.
> 3-й год: боевых потерь – 4000, небоевых – 5000. Боевых уже меньше.


Здесь все не так просто. Я не случайно привел за 1944 год потери по износу. Их почти 3000, из них почти 1500 включая спарки на фронте. *И тут дело не только в старении матчасти, но в скрытии боевых потерь.*

Если машина подбита, экипаж уцелел, совершил посадку, но машина повреждена что делать?

- ладно малый и средний ремонт - то в части и в ПАРМ.

- если очень сильно но не "вдребезги"? тут четыре варианта

1 - записать в сбитые и ухудшить статистику

2 - записать в аварию тогда нужно искать причину, виновного, разбирать случай с ЛС

3 - списать по износу, признав ремонт невозможным, тогда машина попадает в списанные по износу на фронте.

4 - отправить на завод для "ремонта", пусть там решают, тогда машина попадет в списанные по износу в тылу.

----------


## FLOGGER

> дело не только в старении матчасти, но в скрытии боевых потерь.
> 
> Если машина подбита, экипаж уцелел, совершил посадку, но машина повреждена что делать?
> 
> - ладно малый и средний ремонт - то в части и в ПАРМ.
> 
> - если очень сильно но не "вдребезги"? тут четыре варианта
> 
> 1 - записать в сбитые и ухудшить статистику
> ...


Мне кажется, это вполне логично. Я тоже думаю, что у "износа" ноги растут из подбития. Только таким образом (КМК) можно объяснить потери "от износа". Да и когда бы они успели так "износиться", если их хватало лишь на полсотни вылетов?

----------


## FLOGGER

*Leonid Krylov*, в данном случае ваша арифметика справедлива, но где сказано, что налет на небоевую потерю был постоянен?

----------


## lindr

> Да и когда бы они успели так "износиться"


Иснос- это невозможность дальнейшей эксплуатации, к примеру если силовой набор поврежден сильно или самолет латаный уже несколько раз, что не обеспечивает прочность.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

*lindr*, для утверждения о сокрытии б/потерь требуются *веские* основания.  В приведённых Вами данных таковых нет. Скорее, наоборот. Вообще, сколько раз я ни сталкивался с подобными утверждениями, при изучении вопроса выяснялось, что никакого сокрытия не было. А было либо тенденциозная позиция автора, зачастую намерено искажавшего факты, либо неверная трактовка данных. Часто неверная трактовка была вызвана влиянием на автора устоявшегося *мифа* о массовом сокрытии потерь в РККА и, позднее, в СА. Есть какие-то статистические противоречия или нестыковки - зачем глубоко копать, пытаться разобраться? Ответ же очевиден: потери скрывают. Не восприннимайте написание мной на свой счёт - это я о наболевшем.
Вернёмся к Ил-2. Вы привели 4 варианта списания поврежденного и вернувшегося самолёта. Зачем командиру АП мухлевать, если можно вполне нормально направить самолёт в ремонт? Если же самолёт ремонту не подлежит - Вы в посте #11 привели форму 9 (первый документ), где в примечании указывается как раз такой случай:  поврежденный самолёт обгорел и ремонту не подлежит. Кстати, данный документ показывает на теоретическую возможность включения тяжело поврежденных и вернувшихся самолётов в графу "износ", но не из злого умысла, а из-за несовершенства отчетных форм. В форме N9 такая графа попросту отсутствует. Вот и пришлось как примечание указывать потери, не укладывающиеся в "стандарт". Можно теоретически можно допустить, что в каких-то частях и включали поврежденные самолёты в "износ", но, для того, чтобы утверждать, что это было распространенной практикой, нужны доказательства. А приведенные Вам документы, повторюсь, доказывают обратное.

----------


## lindr

> Вы в посте #11 привели форму 9 (первый документ), где в примечании указывается как раз такой случай: поврежденный самолёт обгорел и ремонту не подлежит. Кстати, данный документ показывает на теоретическую возможность включения тяжело поврежденных и вернувшихся самолётов в графу "износ",


Да нет, я не считаю это "мухлевкой", нет здесь злого умысла.

Ну серьезно, если подбит сильно поврежден при посадке и раннее латаный, как его еще списывать как не износ? Тут все правильно.

Ну по факту то потеря боевая - я такие машины в реестре отмечаю как сбитые, или я неправ?

Кстати были обратные факты после передвижения линии фронта подбирали наши машины севшие не вражеской территории в ходе наступления и вводили в строй, при при том они уже были списаны. Редко, но было.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Мне кажется, это вполне логично. Я тоже думаю, что у "износа" ноги растут из подбития. Только таким образом (КМК) можно объяснить потери "от износа". Да и когда бы они успели так "износиться", если их хватало лишь на полсотни вылетов?


Есть нюанс: полсотни *боевых* вылетов на боевую потерю. А небоевые потери и износ зависят от *общего налета* парка.




> *Leonid Krylov*, в данном случае ваша арифметика справедлива, но где сказано, что налет на небоевую потерю был постоянен?


Налет на небоевую потерю зависит от качества матчасти (надежность, простота пилотирования, оснащенность приборным оборудованием и т.д.), квалификации летного и технического состава, условий базирования, частоты перебазирований, метеоусловий и пр. Если эти факторы *кардинально* не меняются, то и налет на небоевую потерю также сильно меняться не будет. 
На счет арифметики. Это некий полуабстрактный пример для иллюстрации того, каким образом может получиться, что небоевые потери становятся больше боевых. На самом деле всё гораздо сложнее. Общий налет, естественно, больше, чем боевой. Поэтому, строго говоря, в моем примере нельзя рассчитывать боевые и не боевые потери от одного и того же количества вылетов. Ещё нюанс: одни ЛП зависят от налета, другие – от количества полетов. Вероятность отказа мотора исчисляется от наработки, т.е. от налета. Количество самолетов, разбитых на посадке зависит, соответственно, от количества посадок, т.е. вылетов. Спарки изнашиваются и бьются интенсивнее, чем боевые самолеты. Наработка на отказ мотора у них меньше, т.к. больше доля взлетных и переходных режимов. Ресурс шасси и силовых элементов, воспринимающих нагрузки от него, определяется количеством посадок, а у спарок количество посадок на час налета выше, чем у боевых самолетов. Да и пилотируют их, сами знаете кто. Аналогия: при одинаковом пробеге личный автомобиль имеет износ меньше, чем такой же, но автошкольный. 
Но, если брать «среднюю температуру по больнице», то в течение войны относительные небоевые потери должны были меняться значительно меньше, чем относительные боевые.
Кстати, это положение можно попробовать проверить. *lindr*, у Вас есть статистика по года по боевым/небоевым вылетам и боевому/небоевому налету? Если есть, то можно будет рассчитать соответствующие относительные потери и оценить динамику их изменения.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Да нет, я не считаю это "мухлевкой", нет здесь злого умысла.


Вы же, дико извиняюсь, сами написали:



> Здесь все не так просто. Я не случайно привел за 1944 год потери по износу. Их почти 3000, из них почти 1500 включая спарки на фронте. *И тут дело не только в старении матчасти, но в скрытии боевых потерь.*


Но, ладно… Про спарки я написал в ответе FLOGGER’у, а остальное – проехали…




> Ну серьезно, если подбит сильно поврежден при посадке и раннее латаный, как его еще списывать как не износ? Тут все правильно.


Как списывать? Да так, как в приведенном Вами документе: писать примечания, по-сути, вводя недостающую в ф.9 графу. 
Кстати, а есть у Вас документы со списанием по «износу»? Возможно, то, как они составлялись, позволило бы прояснить некоторые моменты.




> Ну по факту то потеря боевая - я такие машины в реестре отмечаю как сбитые, или я неправ?


Отчасти правы. Я бы называл категории потерь: «от воздействия ИА», «от воздействия ЗА». Всё-таки вернувшийся на аэродром самолет считать сбитым как-то неправильно. Он же таки прилетел и сел. Даже если и развалился при посадке. 
Кстати, в этом отношении американская система учета потерь более точная, чем наша. Изо всех потерь они выделяли «операционные» (перевод терминов достаточно вольный), т.е. в ходе выполнения боевых операций. Операционные делились на категории «от воздействия противника», «не от воздействия противника» и «пропавшие безвести». Далее эти категории делились уже на более привычные нам статьи.

----------


## lindr

> Да так, как в приведенном Вами документе: писать примечания, по-сути, вводя недостающую в ф.9 графу.


В том, то и дело что ее нет, не данных по числу списанных по износу в частях. Есть данные журнала боевых действий с описанием потерь.

Есть документы по движении матчасти, прибыль, убыль.

Есть убыль: передача в другие части и потери

Потери включают в себя НБЗ, сбиты, аварии и почему-то поломки, о дальнейшей судьбе поломанных нет нет не слова, вот и возникают разные мысли...

Короче  надо брать журнал БД и сводить с итоговыми данными о потерях а это не всегда возможно, мало документов в открытом доступе.




> Вы же, дико извиняюсь, сами написали:


Скрытии да, но это не обман а принятая тогда процедура учета.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> В том, то и дело что ее нет, нет данных по числу списанных по износу в частях. Есть данные журнала боевых действий с описанием потерь.
> 
> Есть документы по движении матчасти, прибыль, убыль.
> 
> Есть убыль: передача в другие части и потери


Вполне возможно, что эти данные содержались в каких-то других формах, например отчетности ИАС. 
И вообще, насколько я понял, Вы пользуетесь документами, выложенными в сеть. Возможны два варианта: оптимистичный и пессимистичный. Первый: просто выложены не все имеющиеся документы, а те, которые с точки зрения выкладывавших, представляют наибольший интерес. Второй вариант: далеко не все документы сохранились, многие за прошедшие после войны годы попросту уничтожены. 
Опять же, из личного опыта: из 29 воевавших в Корее ИАП «Книга учета самолетов и моторов» сохранилась только в 18-м гвардейском. По некоторым полкам имеется множество документов: Журналы боевых действий, альбомы стрельб, б/донесения, описания в/боев, отчеты и другие документы ИАС, книги приказов, итоговые отчеты полка за весь период б/д, журналы учета потерь, дела с подтверждениями на сбитые, акты на передачу и списание матчасти и пр. А по некоторым полкам только 2 книги приказов – секретные и несекретные. И всё! 




> Потери включают в себя НБЗ, сбиты, аварии и почему-то поломки, о дальнейшей судьбе поломанных нет ни слова, вот и возникают разные мысли...


Если вспомнить определение поломки, содержавшееся в соответствующих нормативных документах (за дословную точность не ручаюсь, т. к. привожу по памяти): «Поломка – летное происшествие, в ходе которого ЛА получил повреждения, которые могут быть устранены силами эксплуатирующей организации». Так что поломанные были отремонтированы. Если самолет ремонту не подлежит, то это – авария или катастрофа. 




> Короче  надо брать журнал БД и сводить с итоговыми данными о потерях, а это не всегда возможно, мало документов в открытом доступе.


Сильно подозреваю, что если бы документов было много, всё равно цифры бы не сошлись и вопросы остались. Я уже писал, что сделал подобное по потерям 64 ИАК, основываясь на первичных документах. И всё равно не сошлось, хотя там речь шла о трех с небольшим сотнях потерянных самолетов.

----------


## lindr

> Первый: просто выложены не все имеющиеся документы, а те, которые с точки зрения выкладывавших, представляют наибольший интерес. Второй вариант: далеко не все документы сохранились, многие за прошедшие после войны годы попросту уничтожены.


И то и другое

Нашел кое-что по теме.

----------


## lindr

Тризна опубликовала один интересный документ по теме.

Затрагивается вопрос эвакуации и сохранности подбитой авиатехники.

----------


## FLOGGER

*lindr*, спасибо.

----------


## Fencer

В Новосибирске подняли в воздух отреставрированный штурмовик Ил-2 https://m.lenta.ru/news/2017/06/16/il2/amp/

----------


## Fencer

> В Новосибирске подняли в воздух отреставрированный штурмовик Ил-2 https://m.lenta.ru/news/2017/06/16/il2/amp/


Чтобы помнили: энтузиасты ОАК участвуют в восстановлении исторических самолетов: artemyashanin

----------


## Fencer

> В Новосибирске подняли в воздух отреставрированный штурмовик Ил-2 https://m.lenta.ru/news/2017/06/16/il2/amp/


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id211816

----------


## GK21

> Чтобы помнили: энтузиасты ОАК участвуют в восстановлении исторических самолетов: artemyashanin


Давно хотел поднять эту тему на форуме и вот теперь сделать это помог случай.
В привекденной в данном посте ссылке есть очень интересный фрагмент, который привожу ниже:

_...«Мессер» в истории русской реставрации

Создатель фонда «Крылатая память Победы» Борис Осятинский попал в реставрацию почти случайно. Физик по образованию, он устроился директором в Геленджикский музей (в конце 1980-х так проще было получить квартиру). Как-то моряки подняли сбитый советскими летчиками «Мессершмитт» и отвезли его в музей. В горкоме КПСС были сомнения в целесообразности установки фашистского «стервятника» в советском музее. Однако находка вызывала огромный интерес у настоящих ветеранов войны: после экскурсий воины-победители не желали от нее отходить.

Некоторые, видимо, отставные летчики, вспоминали сцены воздушных боев, активно жестикулируя. Хотя позже немецкий самолет без должной консервации и реконструкции все-таки пропал, Борис Осятинский создал одну из крупнейших в Европе коллекцию самолетов, экспонаты которой хранятся в ангарах ЛИИ им. М. М. Громова."..._

В июне 1991 года, находясь на отдыхе в Геленджике, случайно заглянул в местный краеведческий музей и был очень удивлен обнаруженной там "находкой": на открытой смотровой площадке рядом со зданием музея, в очень плотной тени от сплошного полога акаций,   прямо на грунте лежал очень хорошо сохранившийся *Ме-109G-6.*  Хотя вокруг данного экспоната была протянута весьма символическая веревочка ограждения, он был полностью доступен для посетителей. Плоскости, на которых отсутствовали лишь элероны и законцовки крыла, не имели повреждений, но были до блеска отполированы  ногами "зрителей". Практически полностью сохранился и фюзеляж: не хватало только капотных крышек мотора,  фонаря и содержимого кабины, кока винта, а также нескольких бортовых лючков. На хвостовом оперении отсутствовали рули поворота и глубины. Несмотря на  то, что самолет приводнился, лопасти винта также были не погнуты. Полагаю, что в нишах шасси сохранились нетронутыми и убранные при приводнении стойки с колесами.  
Естественно, попытался узнать какие-либо подробности у смотрителей музея, но удалось выяснить лишь то, что самолет был поднят со дна моря у побережья, а также немаловажные подробности относительно недостающих крупных "запчастей" самолета: оказалось,  многие из них также сохранились и содержались в запасниках музея... Но вот о планах руководства музея относительно дальнейшей судьбы этого редчайшего экспоната ничего выяснить не удалось. Насколько я помню, подобным раритетом мог в то время похвастаться только музей Северного флота в Мурманске.
Время тогда было напряженное и лихое. Наверное, многие помнят, что  в прессе  периодически появлялись публикации, призывающие граждан "сдавать" подобные найденные на просторах Родины экспонаты для последующей продажи за рубеж за вознаграждение и подобные призывы, думаю, не могли не увенчаться успехом,  поскольку время "Борисов Осетинских" в нашей стране тогда еще не пришло.  Предвидя возможный вариант развития событий, пытался тогда прилечь внимание авиационного сообщества в лице некоторых московских общественных организаций авиационного профиля к  этому раритетному экспонату, лежащему на земле за невысоким заборчиком небольшого провиниального музея, но о дальнейшей его судьбе в дальнейшем так ничего выяснить не удалось. 
В приведенной выше цитате настораживает фраза о том, что " самолет без должной консервации и реконструкции все-таки пропал"... Думаю, что полностью раствориться без остатка под жарким геленджикским солнцем он не мог и хотя бы какая-то информация по нему должна иметься. Быть может, она известна кому-то на данном форуме?

----------


## OKA

"Редкая находка крымских поисковиков - в горах под Севастополем они обнаружили останки самолета Ил-2. Борт был подбит, пытался дотянуть до своих, но врезался в скалу."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK9LJBk6H5g

----------


## OKA

Познавательная статья про Ил-2 :

https://warspot.ru/16773-gorbatyy-v-...ychnom-rakurse

----------

